# Derek Anderson to the Lakers thread



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/36879/20050803/derek_anderson_to_lakers/

L.A. Daily News - Portland Trail Blazers guard Derek Anderson, a likely casualty of the NBA's luxury-tax amnesty provision, has emerged as a leading free-agent candidate to sign with the Lakers, sources said Tuesday. 

Anderson, who is under contract to Portland for two more years and $18.8 million, could be released as early as today.

rest of article in link

wow....this is defenately good news for the LakeShow


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

the question is, how much can we get him for?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

It would be nice to see the Lakers pick up Anderson. He could help a lot because he can play the 1 and the 2


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

I have never seen him play. How is his defense?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Derek would be a very nice addition for the Lakers. He's a dependable jumpshooter, who, if he can stay healthy will be very valuable coming off the bench. His defense isn't what it used to be, but then again he will pick up a steal or two just about every game. A solid signing for this team, the only thing to be determined is salary. He's currently in the 5th year of a 6 year contract which pays him 48 million dollars.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Isnt this guy plaqued with injuries.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

I've always been fond of Anderson but I'm not sold on him as a PG, even if it's in the triangle.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

i think he'd be an ok signing, i dont think LA would spend too much on him...he will still get his money from portland, what we give him will just be extra. So i wouldnt think we'd give him any more than half the MLE , I would still expect us to pick up another pg though, if he is waived and we do sign him


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Locke said:


> I've always been fond of Anderson but I'm not sold on him as a PG, even if it's in the triangle.


Yeah but if you think about it... all those years Kobe and Fish were together who was more of the PG and who was more of the SG offensively? We should keep this in my mind when we search for Atkins replacement.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

According to the reports, Kobe will basically be changing position in the triangle. It looks like Phil wants to make him a bonafide scorer/wing player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Havent seen him play much. What are his stats for last year?


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

I think he could be a ron harper type in the triangle...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah but if you think about it... all those years Kobe and Fish were together who was more of the PG and who was more of the SG offensively? We should keep this in my mind when we search for Atkins replacement.


That is true.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

i like em.....sign em mitch!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Trail Blazers Waive DA


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

yes hes ours!!


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Cris said:


> Trail Blazers Waive DA



oooooooh boy!!!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Cris said:


> Trail Blazers Waive DA


Wow. Well does anybody know if he is willing to come here? And if so only for 2 years and for less than the MLE? That's driving a hard bargain on the Lakers part.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Damn, they waived Nick Van Exel too. I think Van Exel burned his Laker bridge though, considering the way he left here.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

well he is going to make 18 million from portland over the next two years, so if the lakers play their cards right, its likely that he will sign for a lot less


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Locke said:


> Damn, they waived Nick Van Exel too. I think Van Exel burned his Laker bridge though, considering the way he left here.



ditto


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Cris said:


> well he is going to make 18 million from portland over the next two years, so if the lakers play their cards right, its likely that he will sign for a lot less


 Great point. We dont have to pay him too much seeing as hes still getting paid. :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

PG: Derek Anderson...Tyronn Lue...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Von Wafer...Smush Parker
SF: Lamar Odom...Jumaine Jones...Devean George
PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Grant...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
C: Chris Mihm...Andrew Bynum

It's nice if we can get DA and Lue, but I still think we need to trade some combination of George/Cook/Slava for an impact role player.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

DA isn't a good enough ball handler to play PG.

Mainly he plays IR [Injured Reserve].


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

actually NVE can come back now. Why? Walker went back to the celtics for awhile. why cant NVE come back now. Besides Walker was cool with trade trade with Danny still being the GM.

You should do a sign and trade with one and use the bulk of your MLE for the other. Both can score, and both can play point. To vets. Because of injury concerns I say get both of them. And of course then trade for PJ Brown. And that would be a great offseason.

Kwame Brown PJ Brown Lamar Odom Kobe Bryant And DA & NVE. Me likey


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



nbanoitall said:


> actually NVE can come back now. Why? Walker went back to the celtics for awhile. why cant NVE come back now. Besides Walker was cool with trade trade with Danny still being the GM.
> 
> You should do a sign and trade with one and use the bulk of your MLE for the other. Both can score, and both can play point. To vets. Because of injury concerns I say get both of them. And of course then trade for PJ Brown. And that would be a great offseason.
> 
> Kwame Brown PJ Brown Lamar Odom Kobe Bryant And DA & NVE. Me likey


We're not trading Mihm for PJ Brown...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> We're not trading Mihm for PJ Brown...


old man Brown plays at a higher level. your in a big market you need to do some winning this year. Milhm, eeeh, decent. Brown, very good. Think about the development of your younger guys like Kwame and your little baby shaq. Rambis is a good guy to have around them. So is PJ. He plays at a level higher than Mihm ever will. Plus he has a few good years left in him. By the time he retires you shouldnt need Mihm anymore.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



nbanoitall said:


> old man Brown plays at a higher level. your in a big market you need to do some winning this year. Milhm, eeeh, decent. Brown, very good. Think about the development of your younger guys like Kwame and your little baby shaq. Rambis is a good guy to have around them. So is PJ. He plays at a level higher than Mihm ever will. Plus he has a few good years left in him. By the time he retires you shouldnt need Mihm anymore.


dont u talk bad about baby shaq!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

DA would be a steal for you guys. He's one of the best players in the league.....just ask him. 


In reality DA is one of the biggest whiners and cancers that any team could have. He still thinks of himeself as an all-star type player, but isn't close to that. And people that work along side him say he is not at all the nice guy that he appears to be. I think the Lakers would be better off with someone like mighty midget.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Im liking this signing if it goes through.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> According to the reports, Kobe will basically be changing position in the triangle. It looks like Phil wants to make him a bonafide scorer/wing player.


Enter Lamar Odom.

Kobe and Anderson will be like Harper and Jordan and Odom the Pippen.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



nbanoitall said:


> old man Brown plays at a higher level. your in a big market you need to do some winning this year. Milhm, eeeh, decent. Brown, very good. Think about the development of your younger guys like Kwame and your little baby shaq. Rambis is a good guy to have around them. So is PJ. He plays at a level higher than Mihm ever will. Plus he has a few good years left in him. By the time he retires you shouldnt need Mihm anymore.


Listen, lol, you might want it to happen...but it isn't going to happen. :no:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

it's a sad day in Laker lore, when fans are getting excited about the potential singing of Derek Anderson.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Showtime87 said:


> Derek would be a very nice addition for the Lakers. He's a dependable jumpshooter, who, if he can stay healthy will be very valuable coming off the bench. His defense isn't what it used to be, but then again he will pick up a steal or two just about every game. A solid signing for this team, the only thing to be determined is salary. He's currently in the 5th year of a 6 year contract which pays him 48 million dollars.



You just called DA a "dependable jumpshooter"....huh-huh...huh....huh-huh


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Enter Lamar Odom.
> 
> Kobe and Anderson will be like Harper and Jordan and Odom the Pippen.


Unfortunately that is true, because are 3 players are clearly inferior to the Chicago trio.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> it's a sad day in Laker lore, when fans are getting excited about the potential singing of Derek Anderson.


At least we're not getting excited about Juan Dixon being our starting SG...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> At least we're not getting excited about Juan Dixon being our starting SG...



burrrrn


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> it's a sad day in Laker lore, when fans are getting excited about the potential singing of Derek Anderson.


Hap, ex-Blazer Killjoy. You first saw him on the Nets board, then Memphis, now here. Entering the new forum home of Nick Van Exel soon!

Nah but really they were bad for a reason, if we are depending on Anderson to be more than a 4th option or paying more than LLE we are in trouble.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> it's a sad day in Laker lore, when fans are getting excited about the potential singing of Derek Anderson.


I jumped over to the Laker board to get a feel for the general consensus of this possible signing. I have to say - I'm shocked. Clearly, Blazer games are never televised in L.A., or any other City where Laker fans might live.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> At least we're not getting excited about Juan Dixon being our starting SG...


um, who's excited about Juan Dixon? and who says he's the starting SG?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Hap, ex-Blazer Killjoy. You first saw him on the Nets board, then Memphis, now here. Entering the new forum home of Nick Van Exel soon!
> 
> Nah but really they were bad for a reason, if we are depending on Anderson to be more than a 4th option or paying more than LLE we are in trouble.


actually, I think NVE wouldn't be a bad signing with the Lakers for dirt cheap. That's one thing.. but getting even excited about DA, especially acting like his old *** is worthy of starting, is another.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> actually, I think NVE wouldn't be a bad signing with the Lakers for dirt cheap. That's one thing.. but getting even excited about DA, especially acting like his old *** is worthy of starting, is another.


Count me in the not excited crowd.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

It's all relative. It's not like we're trying to get him with the whole MLE. If we were it wouldn't be smart. But seeing as how the Lakers are trying to save money over the next couple of years, have failed to sign their primary targets, that Anderson may be willing to come here cheap and may fit into the 2-guard front in the triangle it makes sense.

Plus, just because every player on the Blazers is only 12 years old doesn't mean Anderson's an old guy. Injury-prone, yeah, but not old.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Locke said:


> It's all relative. It's not like we're trying to get him with the whole MLE. If we were it wouldn't be smart. But seeing as how the Lakers are trying to save money over the next couple of years, have failed to sign their primary targets, that Anderson may be willing to come here cheap and may fit into the 2-guard front in the triangle it makes sense.
> 
> Plus, just because every player on the Blazers is only 12 years old doesn't mean Anderson's an old guy. Injury-prone, yeah, but not old.


when Sabonis was 31, he was old.

age doesn't always mean you're old, but DA is old.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> when Sabonis was 31, he was old.
> 
> age doesn't always mean you're old, but DA is old.


Even if he is old he'd only be a temporary, stop-gap. Not like we're giving him 5 years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> actually, I think NVE wouldn't be a bad signing with the Lakers for dirt cheap. That's one thing.. but getting even excited about DA, especially acting like his old *** is worthy of starting, is another.


So who is more worthy of starting? Anderson, Profit or Vujacic?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Jamel Irief said:


> So who is more worthy of starting? Anderson, Profit or Vujacic?



hell, the lakers would be better off starting Kobe at the SG spot, and start George at the SF spot.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

I'm not thrilled with the signing. He doesn't play D and doesn't stay healthy. The other things he does won't matter, Lakers don't need more offense. 

Basically, the Lakers will be lucky to win 45 games with Anderson getting significant minutes.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Well, it's not a signing yet.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

What about Van-Exel? He's old so a 2-year term would be alright, and he doesn't need the ball in his hands too much...plus he's a pretty good catch and shoot player.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Yeah, I agree

We could start Kobe at the 2 and George at the 3 or maybe Lamar Odom lol


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Assuming that your a Blazers fan, anything you say should be taken as a grain of salt. We all know the Lakers owned the Blazers each and every year when they faced in the playoffs. The fact of the matter is, Derek Anderson may not be the answer to our problems...but the thought of him leaving the FAILBLAZERS Franchise ( I call them that because all they do is live up to their name) almost sickens every Blazer fan. But honestly...look at all the players who have left the Blazers....hmmm....one player comes to mind, Rasheed Wallace. EDIT- Stick to the players and teams, leave the fanbase and city out of it



mediocre man said:


> DA would be a steal for you guys. He's one of the best players in the league.....just ask him.
> 
> 
> In reality DA is one of the biggest whiners and cancers that any team could have. He still thinks of himeself as an all-star type player, but isn't close to that. And people that work along side him say he is not at all the nice guy that he appears to be. I think the Lakers would be better off with someone like mighty midget.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> Assuming that your a Blazers fan, anything you say should be taken as a grain of salt. We all know the Lakers owned the Blazers each and every year when they faced in the playoffs. The fact of the matter is, Derek Anderson may not be the answer to our problems...but the thought of him leaving the FAILBLAZERS Franchise ( I call them that because all they do is live up to their name) almost sickens every Blazer fan. But honestly...look at all the players who have left the Blazers....hmmm....one player comes to mind, Rasheed Wallace. All I know is I lived in Portland and all the Failblazers fans are the real whiners and cancers of the NBA. Why else would the players get in trouble in law enforcement? cuz Portland is just trash.


You're right in that once players leave the Blazers, they seem to really help teams out.

Jermaine O'Neal - Pacers
Brian Grant - Heat
Rasheed Wallace - Pistons
Antonio Daniels - Sonics
Jeff McInnis - Cavaliers
Dan Dickau - New Orleans


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Listen, lol, you might want it to happen...but it isn't going to happen. :no:


shake your head all you want, but brown is easily the superior player to mihm.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> Assuming that your a Blazers fan, anything you say should be taken as a grain of salt. We all know the Lakers owned the Blazers each and every year when they faced in the playoffs.


actually, back in 77, the blazers smoked the lakers. so it's not _every_ time.

and back in 92 too. 



> The fact of the matter is, Derek Anderson may not be the answer to our problems...but the thought of him leaving the FAILBLAZERS Franchise ( I call them that because all they do is live up to their name) almost sickens every Blazer fan.


the thought of him leaving the blazers (btw, nice 12 year old insult with the name.) sickens us?

does that make sense to anyone else? 



> But honestly...look at all the players who have left the Blazers....hmmm....one player comes to mind, Rasheed Wallace. All I know is I lived in Portland and all the Failblazers fans are the real whiners and cancers of the NBA. Why else would the players get in trouble in law enforcement? cuz Portland is just trash.


um, oook..

does anyone want to help decipher this crap? 

It's a good thing no one thinks this represents this forum, because this is pretty weak.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> You're right in that once players leave the Blazers, they seem to really help teams out.
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal - Pacers
> Brian Grant - Heat


Jermaine yes, but in retrospect, I think it was probably a good thing that Brian left. as you guys know, he isn't long for this game.



> Rasheed Wallace - Pistons
> Antonio Daniels - Sonics
> Jeff McInnis - Cavaliers


Sheed yes. Antonio isn't really worth mentioning because it's not like he was in Portland long or mattered.

and McInnis was such a help to the Cavs that they let him leave for _nothing_.



> Dan Dickau - New Orleans


um..ooook..


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Shadyballa8D12 said:


> What about Van-Exel? He's old so a 2-year term would be alright, and he doesn't need the ball in his hands too much...plus he's a pretty good catch and shoot player.


Yep...i can see it now...we squeak into the playoffs, it's crunch time at the end of the game, defenses are tough, and the clutch vet NVE comes in, hits the Fisher-like shot and earns his pay in a few clutch playoff moments. Plus we need 3 pt shooting to keep the defenses spread so Kobe can slash to the basket.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



NOODLESTYLE said:


> Assuming that your a Blazers fan, anything you say should be taken as a grain of salt. We all know the Lakers owned the Blazers each and every year when they faced in the playoffs. The fact of the matter is, Derek Anderson may not be the answer to our problems...but the thought of him leaving the FAILBLAZERS Franchise ( I call them that because all they do is live up to their name) almost sickens every Blazer fan. But honestly...look at all the players who have left the Blazers....hmmm....one player comes to mind, Rasheed Wallace. All I know is I lived in Portland and all the Failblazers fans are the real whiners and cancers of the NBA. Why else would the players get in trouble in law enforcement? cuz Portland is just trash.


 Unnecessary. It's not like the Blazers fans are coming over here to hate on us. They're pointing out what they have noticed from watching their team. Take a look at the Blazer board, a few of em know a little bit  .


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> Jermaine yes, but in retrospect, I think it was probably a good thing that Brian left. as you guys know, he isn't long for this game.


But my point was that in Grant's next season, he averaged 15ppg and 9rpg.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Hap said:


> Jermaine yes, but in retrospect, I think it was probably a good thing that Brian left. as you guys know, he isn't long for this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cavs fans for the last two years will tell you that they played their best when McInnis was starting at PG. "Oooook..."? He averaged 12.5ppg and 5apg last year.

I'm saying that players that leave the Blazers tend to go on and really help other teams. It's true.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Anderson's agent, Tony Dutt (also the agent for Antonio Daniels) was just on the radio. There's a thread about it on clublakers.com.

He said...
Daniels would have come to the Lakers for a 4-year deal, not 2 or 3
Derek Anderson wants the full MLE
DA has narrowed his choices down to 3 teams (my guess is: Lakers, Mavs, Rockets)
He'll visit LA within the next couple of days
He'll have a decision by the end of next week

Full MLE? Well the Rockets don't have their MLE and I highly doubt the Mavericks would give theirs to him. Maybe that third team isn't Houston, it could be Detroit or Miami. Anyways, I'm hoping we talk him down from the full MLE, but if we don't, we should just give it to him. If we don't we'll be stuck splitting it between Lue and someone like Tractor Traylor.

DA for a 2yr/$10M deal, Lue for 2yrs/$3M - not so bad.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



> DA for a 2yr/$10M deal, Lue for 2yrs/$3M - not so bad.


i guess not, but i would be shocked if any team gives him the full MLE, but if they do it will prob be us...and its not that bad considering we dont have much else to spend it on


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

wow, he wants the full mle. Thats pretty pathetic considering he is still making 9 million from the Blazers. He expects to get paid 14 million dollars this year when all he really is now is a bench player (may start on the lakers, I know). Nobody is going to give him that much money. I want Miami to look at him with half the mle, but no way is he worth the full one.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Derek Anderson...Tyronn Lue...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Von Wafer...Smush Parker
> SF: Lamar Odom...Jumaine Jones...Devean George
> PF: Kwame Brown...Brian Grant...Brian Cook...Slava Medvedenko
> ...


Damian, are the Lakers really THAT desparate for a PG? *Derek Anderson* at the point? Oh goodness. I know Jackson doesn't require a true point, but Anderson needs the ball in his hands to be effective, and he's really just a slasher -- not a shooter or creator. Add the bad back, the very average defense, and the lack of quickness to stick with little guards and I would rather have him backup Kobe.



> wow, he wants the full mle. Thats pretty pathetic considering he is still making 9 million from the Blazers. He expects to get paid 14 million dollars this year when all he really is now is a bench player (may start on the lakers, I know). Nobody is going to give him that much money. I want Miami to look at him with half the mle, but no way is he worth the full one.


I wouldn't give him the full MLE.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> Damian, are the Lakers really THAT desparate for a PG? *Derek Anderson* at the point? Oh goodness. I know Jackson doesn't require a true point, but Anderson needs the ball in his hands to be effective, and he's really just a slasher -- not a shooter or creator. Add the bad back, the very average defense, and the lack of quickness to stick with little guards and I would rather have him backup Kobe.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't give him the full MLE.


When Harper was on the Clippers he was strictly a slasher, a GREAT one, but that was the thing he did really well. Pippen ran the point when they became teammates with Jordan.

I see Odom handling the same duties, hell Odom and Anderson were teammates on the Clippers before and Anderson had his best season (scoring wise) alongside him.

He's not worth the full MLE considering his last good season was 3 years ago, but we have to overpay and after Jaric he's probably the best guard left.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> But my point was that in Grant's next season, he averaged 15ppg and 9rpg.


for 1 year.

whats he averaged since?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Cavs fans for the last two years will tell you that they played their best when McInnis was starting at PG. "Oooook..."? He averaged 12.5ppg and 5apg last year.


an yet, he wasn't re-signed by the cavs who needed a PG...



> I'm saying that players that leave the Blazers tend to go on and really help other teams. It's true.


it's debateable if they're really just fitting into a system that's better 'stacked' than Portlands, or if they really make any difference.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Jamel Irief said:


> When Harper was on the Clippers he was strictly a slasher, a GREAT one, but that was the thing he did really well. Pippen ran the point when they became teammates with Jordan.
> 
> I see Odom handling the same duties, hell Odom and Anderson were teammates on the Clippers before and Anderson had his best season (scoring wise) alongside him.
> 
> He's not worth the full MLE considering his last good season was 3 years ago, but we have to overpay and after Jaric he's probably the best guard left.


Big, big difference between Harper in his prime and DA with a bad back. Harper was a better creator than DA. And more importantly, Harper was a solid defender. DA is neither of those.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> Big, big difference between Harper in his prime and DA with a bad back. Harper was a better creator than DA. And more importantly, Harper was a solid defender. DA is neither of those.


Harper in his prime was not Harper on the Bulls. Harper on the bulls was creaky kneed Ron. Much like bad back Derek.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

They Key to DA is health. I he's healthy he is a decent player, can give about 12ppg 3rpg and a good thing about 3-4 apg too. at 35% from three he isn't deadey, but about average for a 2. There were tensions between he an Mo Cheeks over the last season or 2, that I think affected his attitude about working hard to come back from injury.

If LA can sign him regardless of the ammount he is worth it, *if he stays healthy* but thats the big concern with him. For his career he averages 21 missed games a season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

DA to visit Lakers 1st

EL SEGUNDO – Derek Anderson will make the Lakers his first free-agent visit early next week. It might not be long afterward Anderson assumes the vacant guard spot in the Lakers' starting lineup.

Anderson, released Wednesday by Portland via the NBA's new amnesty provision, is considering the Lakers, Detroit and Minnesota. He expects to decide by the end of next week, but Anderson is drawn to the idea of starting for the Lakers.

"That's a big selling point," said Anderson's agent, Tony Dutt. "The Lakers are extremely intriguing."

Anderson has not had as much experience handling the ball as the Lakers' previous free-agent target, Antonio Daniels, who signed with Washington. But Anderson (6-foot-5, 195 pounds) is capable and originally played point guard at the University of Kentucky. In an eight-year NBA career, Anderson has averaged 13.1 points, 3.7 assists and 1.2 steals.

Anderson is 31 and would be willing to take the two-year contract the Lakers are limiting themselves to offering for future payroll flexibility. Dutt said the Lakers probably would have to offer the full $5million mid-level salary-cap exception to get Anderson.

"At this stage, that's kind of what's going to be what's offered," Dutt said.

[More in URL]


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

well theres no1 else 2 give the mle 2 anyways so y not?


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*



Jamel Irief said:


> Harper in his prime was not Harper on the Bulls. Harper on the bulls was creaky kneed Ron. Much like bad back Derek.


Oh, at first I was confused because you brought up Harper in his prime, but I see what you're saying. Harper still played solid defense on the Bulls (except for vs players much smaller/quicker) and did a good job playing within the system. I really question DA's ability to act as a decent creator and not play outside the system. He would be good when Kobe/Odom leave the game and the Lakers need somebody who can create his own shot though.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Derek Anderson to the Lakers?*

Lakers May Have a Shot at Anderson



> Former Portland Trail Blazer shooting guard Derek Anderson, an unrestricted free agent via the "amnesty" provision in the new labor deal, will meet with the Lakers on Sunday in Los Angeles, his agent said.
> 
> Anderson, 31, was waived Tuesday by the Trail Blazers so they could avoid luxury-tax ramifications.
> 
> ...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

LINK

_Former Portland Trail Blazer shooting guard Derek Anderson, an unrestricted free agent via the "amnesty" provision in the new labor deal, will meet with the Lakers on Sunday in Los Angeles, his agent said.

Anderson, 31, was waived Tuesday by the Trail Blazers so they could avoid luxury-tax ramifications.

Anderson, who will still be paid $18.8 million over the next two seasons by the Trail Blazers, is seeking a two-year deal with the Lakers worth the full midlevel exception of $5 million a season.

"I think he deserves that," said Anderson's agent, Tony Dutt. "He's high-quality."_


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

The full MLE for Anderson is pushing it in my opinion, but again, 2-year contracts are a tough sell to young players.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*



Locke said:


> The full MLE for Anderson is pushing it in my opinion, but again, 2-year contracts are a tough sell to young players.


He's been in the league 8 years and he's 31 now, so I wouldn't call him a young player anymore.

The only negative about giving Anderson the full MLE is that we wouldn't be able to get someone else. Let's forget about whether he's worth it or not. It's only a 2-year deal, so it's not going to break the bank. But who could we get with that extra $1.5-2M of the MLE? Tyronn Lue would likely sign for the LLE, so we'd have to go after a big man. The only kind of big man who would sign for that much is someone like Tractor Traylor. I'm prepared to sacrifice the signing of Tractor Traylor to give Anderson the MLE...know what I mean?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

Here

:biggrin:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

He's getting paid his full contract from the Blazers and he wants the full MLE. A little greedy don't you think, considering he hasn't performed up to the contract he received from the Blazers. WOW.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

If he's fully healthy, he's a 12/4/4 guy starting at PG. That would be more than enough for us.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*



Damian Necronamous said:


> If he's fully healthy, he's a 12/4/4 guy starting at PG. That would be more than enough for us.



yea theres no1 else to spend the mle on so F it lets just give em wat he wants


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*



Damian Necronamous said:


> He's been in the league 8 years and he's 31 now, so I wouldn't call him a young player anymore.


Yeah I know, I was referring to the young players like Chris Duhon and Earl Watson as the ones who aren't willing to take the short contracts.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

If we could get him to sign for just a part of the MLE and use the other part on Lue, it would be best.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*



Locke said:


> Yeah I know, I was referring to the young players like Chris Duhon and Earl Watson as the ones who aren't willing to take the short contracts.


Ah, gotcha.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Anderson to meet with the Lakers tomorrow*

MLE is more than he should be getting, but at only two years, I don't think it'll hurt that much.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I actually don't think DA is that bad, compared to what everyone at the Blazers forum thinks. NVE...he shut it down this year and is getting up in the ages, but probably can still ball it up somwhere...but he wants to finish his career out in Texas so you'll probably see him go to Dallas or Houston before LA.

As for DA...he certainly isn't great but I don't think he's that BAD...definately a solid role player and could be used as a starter. He might hard a hard time guarding the quickness of the PG position, but he did play it in college and does have great size for that position, which helps. 

I would be intrigued to see it happen, but since I'm a Blazer fan and hate all of you and your organization, heaven forbid that it help you in any way, shape or form. :biggrin: 

There aren't that many options left and LA needs someone else in the backcourt...not to mention guys like Walton and Slava aren't the best trade bait....maybe you should have taken Jarret Jack with the pick (or Roko-Ukic as a second round steal...big oops on that one guys). Bynum might have some trade value, but I don't that he or his myspace acount will get moved (not that he can for six months anyhow). 

Oh, and OT, but I saw it in another thread, Kwame is not the next JO. JO was not a lottery pick, let alone #1. Besides, JO showed flashes of brilliance in Portland and many people knew that we would be losing something in the future to try and strengthen ourselves for the short run in acquiring All-Star Dale Davis as our backup PF/C. Also, JO played behind Rasheed Wallace and Brian Grant and he attributes his training to his practice with them; Kwame has had no such luxury of being on the bench behind players of that caliber. 

Anyways, good luck...we'll see ya in the Lotto next year.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

its embarassing not having a PG on our roster who doesnt suck....anderson is a good point gaurd and will give us the minutes and points/rebs we need....just sign him


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Da is not a point guard but if healthy he will help the lakers out alot .


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

DA met w/ the lakers today
Is he worth the MLE


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yes.


----------



## Kwame_54 (Aug 8, 2005)

theres no1 else to use the MLE on


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Can someone explain to me why he's worried about getting the MLE? Amnesty cuts won't be allowed to "double dip" salary by getting paid on top of their previous salary. So no matter what he gets from the Lakers, he'll still get paid the contract he got from the Blazers.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

reef is now available. why not get reef? :S this team can use a good PF and Kwame can play along side reef at C.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Kwame_54 said:


> theres no1 else to use the MLE on


SAR


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Okay i give up...whos SAR?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shareef Adur Raheem. I hope thats how you spell it. :clap:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Shareef Adur Raheem. I hope thats how you spell it. :clap:


thank you


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Shareef Adur Raheem. I hope thats how you spell it. :clap:


Close. Shareef Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I say we wait to see who gets cut at the amnesty deadline and then we should use our MLE. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I say we wait to see who gets cut at the amnesty deadline and then we should use our MLE. :cheers:


 I think you're right.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

LINK



> Anderson worked out for the Lakers on Monday and will visit Minnesota and Detroit before making a decision early next week about where to sign.
> 
> "We like that situation," Anderson's agent, Tony Dutt, said about the Lakers, "but there are others we like as well. We're still exploring the market."
> 
> ...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

^ i read that awhile back, and i dont see him getting the full MLE anyways....unless MIN and Detroit are just dieing to get him.. and i dont think they are...we should be able to acquire him for half the MLE w/ out a problem


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Giving Derek Anderson the full MLE for two years sort of has me backpeddling on whether we should get this guy or not. I only think he's worth half of it. He'll probably get around the MLE anyway, whether its with us or another team, we'll find out.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Someone posted that released player can not earn salaries from two teams so if that is true why would DA care how much he signs for?


----------



## xoai (Jun 14, 2005)

If he signs with the Lakers, he still get 9 mil from the Blazers + the amount the lakers pay him. Too sad that he still think he's a 14, 15 mil player


----------

